# Where best to buy a small water pump?



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

I have a 17 gallon hex which I want to turn I to a paludarium.
Planned water level will be about 1/3, so call it 7 inches deep, 5 gallons.
I'd like to rig a filter/waterfall, that carries water to the top (say 12" above water level) and let's it trickle down through/past the plants.
So I figure a small pond or indoor fountain pump will work.
Where best to look for such a thing?
I saw one on amazon, $14 or so, and it would circulate the entire water volume 16x an hour. Would that work, or are there better ones to look for in other places?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Karin,

Amazon ones look pretty decent...

for example:
https://www.amazon.ca/VicTsing-Subm...roponic/dp/B078XQ3FCL?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1&th=1

Lift height (or "head") of 2.5 feet max, and adjustable flow with max about 79 Gal/Hr.

The ones in stores, that i have found, usually have a very low lift height (amount of vertical distance it can pump the water) when compared to amazon, in the same price range.

PS: I have no affiliation with Amazon or brick and mortar stores 

Al.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Karin said:


> I saw one on amazon, $14 or so, and it would circulate the entire water volume 16x an hour. Would that work, or are there better ones to look for in other places?


I have a few of these little pumps and they work well for my purposes. Keep in mind that the GPH rating is best case and probably doesn't include any lift of the water. I'd cut the rating in half when determining if there's enough turn-over for your system.

Also, these little pumps can buzz a little bit if 1) the base is touching glass and/or 2) they're attached to a rigid tube that touches glass.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I just saw your posting, best place will be amazon.ca or ebay, But if you come around Mississauga, Discountt Dragon Aq, at Dundas has them.


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

Thanks guys. I've finally tested the tank after re-sealing and it looks like I am good to go.
I did some experimenting with using an air pump and that was pretty much a bust. Best i got were tiny spurts of water about 8" up. May be ok for drip irrigation but not as a "waterfall".

So definitely will order a pump off amazon....

Good point about the buzzing. I'll keep that in mind.


----------

